# amano shrimp molt.



## trashion (Jan 6, 2008)

i got 5 amano shrimp the other day, and one of them molted overnight. i've heard that some shrimp eat their shed exoskeleton, so should i leave it in there?


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

I would.

I have only seen a skeleton twice for my cherries.

Both times they were gone within an hour.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Microbes, snails and shrimp will eat it.
It's a good check to see if your tank can break down material.


----------



## trashion (Jan 6, 2008)

mm, it's hanging on the side of the driftwood in an area where the shrimp rarely go.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

JUST LET IT GO, MAN!! No worries, it'll be gone soon.


----------



## Nowherman6 (May 1, 2006)

I've read you're supposed to remove them because decaying material like that leaches ammonia and other organics into the WC, which usually isn't a good thing. 

I usually let mine stay because they disappear so quickly, but just passing on another thought...


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

I've always heard to leave them, they eat it, and it gives them a boost of calcium too.


----------

